# My power building routine



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello!

I'm new to the boards and I'm a natural trainee and been so for 1 year and 1/2.

I thought I'd post the best routine IMO thats given me the best gains, tell me what you guys think.

For a start I really don't agree with training a muscle per week, its not optimal, even if you are natural.

I also believe that muscle hypertrophy comes with strength gains.

Heavy Upper

Bench 5*5

Weighted pull ups 5*5

Hang clean and press 5*5

Dips 3*6

Yates row 3*6

Heavy lower

Squat 5*5

Dead lift 5*5

Leg extensions 3*6

Calve Raises 3*6

Dynamic Upper

Bench 12-10-8*3-2 % variant

Incline DB bench 10*4

BOR 45 degree 10*3

Arnold press 10*3

Ez bar drag curls 10*3

Ez bar skull krushers 10*3

Dynamic Lower

Squat 12-10-8*3-2 % variant

ATG oly Pin squat 3*10

Dead lifts 12-10-8*3-2 % variant

4" platform snatch grip deadlifts 10*3

Pull throughs 10*3

Calves 15*3

% variant is

week 1: 40% 1 -rm 12 sets of 3

week 2 50% 1 -rm 10 sets of 3

week 3 60% 1 -rm 8 sets of 2

This is a powerlifting routine but on a calorie surplus you will grow like a weed.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

What strength and LBM increases have you seen using the above routine?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I've been on it 2 months now.

I went from a 130 5*5 squat about 4" above // to a 140 5*5 1" below.

Deadlift went from 160*1 to 180 3*2

Bench from 80 5*5 to 95 5*5.

I'm cutting atm but I gained around 2-4 lb of muscle (maybe more) since starting while keeping the same bf%...

My physique is a lot thicker/ more dense.

I'm cutting atm but still gaining. I know it sounds abit nuts...

I'm convinced its to do with EAA (essential amino acid) and BCAA mega dosing.

EAA: 15g*2 a day (training and off)

during training - BCAA: 4:1:1 ratio 20g + 20g glutamine + 20g wms (for energy on a low carb diet / buffering effects on bcaa)

Off days - BCAA 5 g's between meals.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Interesting...

I'll be back to you for more info on this.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

MXD did you make the routine up or did you find it somewhere ??

It looks like a 5x5/ westside hybrid, im sure i have seen similar things on another board, but cant remember. So im just curious.....

I switched to a westside template a few weeks back, lower volume than the one you posted tho, but so far loving it!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I made it up, but you are correct it is a me/de westside hybrid, your also right on seeing it on another board I'm a myprotein old boy

West side routines are good, you got a love the constant strength/muscle gains.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

I do whore around myprotein's board a little, maybe thats where i have seen it


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Lol.

Are you a reg user if so whats your name? (if you want to tell us)


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

MXD said:


> Lol.
> 
> Are you a reg user if so whats your name? (if you want to tell us)


I am registered (i think) yeah, but never posted mate.

I am bulldozer there too.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Looks like a good routine mate.

I'm on a similar-ish routine and its going pretty damn well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

Strange to see leg extensions in there..........


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Con said:


> Strange to see leg extensions in there..........


My thoughts exactly but i guess we all respond to different stimuli.

The routine looks like the one posted by the guy who won the natural universe 2006.(his name is mentioned in the general section....i'll go get it).


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/28123-good-reason-join-fitness-first.html

Peter Chown is the name.


----------



## Da Goon (Aug 29, 2007)

Oh yeah, my gf knows that guy he does personal training in Brentwood. Think he is only about 5'3 or something!?


----------

